# Awesome Badass 126watt Recessed Light



## wjcarty10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got in a shipment of fixtures in the other day. These are the 8" recessed lights going in an auditorium. Never saw anything quite like it. Figured i would share for the world to see!!


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

What is lumen output?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

LED? Brand? Model?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

*126 watts*

:sleep1::sleep1:

Theses are bad ass:


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ojector-bulb&p=1546761&viewfull=1#post1546761


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

it looks like water cooling heatsink :blink:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

meadow said:


> :sleep1::sleep1:
> 
> Theses are bad ass:
> 
> ...


Awsome......:thumbup:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn, when you need a piped heat spreader, you are not messing around. 
I am sure it's IC rated! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

That must be one of the new models of LED that also serve as a space heater. Much more efficient that way.


----------

